# Calgary, Alberta, Canada Chapter?



## Pens By Scott

Calling all Calgarians, native born or not.  Just wondering if there are more of us out here.  The Members list shows 20 of us, but only a few of us are recently active.

Do we have enough to start a chapter?  Is there any interest in starting a chapter, and meeting somewhere?

Let me know,
Scott


----------



## Pens By Scott

Anyone out there?  From Calgary that is?  Or near Calgary?


----------



## Pens By Scott

How about now, anyone interested in a chapter... yet?


----------



## maxwell_smart007

good luck, Scott - hopefully you can get it up and running!


----------

